# Community Lake Peacock Bass Fishing



## Steven Caro (Aug 17, 2016)

View attachment 7251
View attachment 7252
View attachment 7253
View attachment 7254
View attachment 7255


----------



## Sean niedermeyer (Feb 24, 2017)

Good lookin fish!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Cool I am coming over send me your address


----------



## Steven Caro (Aug 17, 2016)

Community n Naples. Come on over.... If ur serious, email is [email protected]


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Steven Caro said:


> Community n Naples. Come on over.... If ur serious, email is [email protected]


Actually I was bs ing you but that's crazy because I live in Ft Myers and had no idea they are that close to me but I might actually take you up on that


----------



## Sean niedermeyer (Feb 24, 2017)

Wow I never knew they went that far west , catch any snook while fishing for those guys?


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

I miss fishing for them in the C11 canal in Davie.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I have heard rumors of them caught out of Cape Coral but can't verify good to know they're in Naples


----------



## Steven Caro (Aug 17, 2016)

We believe our lake is connected to the outside world, i.e. Lake O', but also, a kid in my community says he and his father put them n here. I really don't know how they got here, but they're fun as hel_ to catch. No snook, all fresh water...., but u never know.


----------



## Sean niedermeyer (Feb 24, 2017)

if you think catching them now is fun , catch them on an ultralight or a 4 weight fly rod , the eat flies like they are on coke and a 4 pounder will take me into backing on a 4 wt.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Sean niedermeyer said:


> if you think catching them now is fun , catch them on an ultralight or a 4 weight fly rod , the eat flies like they are on coke and a 4 pounder will take me into backing on a 4 wt.


I would so buy a cheap little 4/5wt for some peacock bass fishing!


----------

